# Are Salamanders any stronger than other Astartes?



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I haven't read any of the HH books with Salamanders/Vulkan as characters, but Vulkan has a reputation for super strength. Is this trait part of the Salamanders gene-seed as well?

Couldn't find anything in the wiki to suggest they are, but I'm trying to come up with some fluff for a homebrew chapter and I figured I'd ask.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

No










But in all seriousness, they were stated as having the strongest Primarch until GW decided to make Manus a contender as well.


----------



## Stig'sPrimarchCousin (Sep 29, 2011)

Well if the 'Salamanders are SLIGHTLY slower on average than other chapters' idea is being used then yes, I'd say they should receive a slight boost in strength. Another point to consider is that if an attacking force were to make planetfall they would find it more exhausting fighting under the higher gravity whereas the Salamanders would be used to it.


----------



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

From what I recall, It was Manus who held the title of the strongest Primarch in terms of pure strength, followed by Vulkan. Or there were the same. But I don't think there was any specific mention of salamanders being stronger then other chapters. Sure there are individuals who are bigger and stronger, but these are present in almost every single chapter. 

I'm not sure about strength, but it was said that every Grey knight is as strong as 2-3 normal space marines when it comes to combat ability. Then there are Custodes who are bigger and stronger then sm, but they aren't SM themselves, so. 

I'd include World Eaters perhaps. A Sm in frenzied rage is likely to be several times stronger then a normal one. Not to mention that they were described as towering giants even for astartes. ( Tales of heresy I think ).


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

I don't recall the Salamanders being particularly stronger.

It has been noted they have higher pain tolerances and are correspondingly tougher in battle (with the reduction in reaction time).


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

After all the sallies loves to poke themselves with red hot brands.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Sallies are usually referred to as being more hardy/tough/enduring, or having more stamina than other chapters, as well as being slightly slower.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, if not strength then their resilience could lend itself well to the fluff. I'm thinking of naming the chapter the "Sons of Atlas" or "Scions of Atlas" or something "of Atlas." Descending from the Salamanders sounds like it would work just fine. 

Thanks guys.

Also, this is REALLY COOL!



Malus Darkblade said:


>


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Pg.386 of Vulkan Lives: "Let me tell you a secret brother. Of all of us, father made me the strongest. Physically, I have no equal amongst my siblings. In the sparring cages, I used to hold back...especially against you , Konrad." This does not mean its complete fact and like others have said, Ferrus is typically noted of being right up there, but it is a source. I have no idea if it translates to the marines.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Vulkan

"Over the span of several months, the Night Haunter took sadistic pleasure in attempting to break both Vulkan's body and mind, or kill him outright. But the task proved impossible, as every time Curze thought he had succeeded in killing his brother, Vulkan's body would miraculously regenerate to its former healthy state. 
Vulkan had been revealed to be a "Perpetual", a being who was capable of continuous cellular regeneration and therefore was effectively immortal, much like their father, the Emperor of Mankind. 
Enraged, Curze took it upon himself to kill Vulkan as many times as was necessary to permanently rid himself of his intolerable presence. The Night Haunter personally beheaded the Salamanders' Primarch, ripped out his throat with a piece of cutlery, stabbed him through the chest and virtually tore him limb from limb with his own wicked claws. When these attempts failed to kill Vulkan, Curze had him eviscerated, shot at close-range by hundreds of Bolters, put into a ventilation shaft of a starship's engine and even stripped naked and thrown out of an airlock into the airless void of space. But the Night Haunter's efforts proved all for naught..."

So yeah. Vulkan gets my vote for most hardcore Primarch.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

So, in theory, he's still alive? Just read the whole "he'll come back when they're worthy" thing.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Where are the Sallies mentioned to be slightly slower?


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

MontytheMighty said:


> Where are the Sallies mentioned to be slightly slower?


Index Astartes IV:

"The reflexes of Salamanders space Marines are not as fast as those of Other Chapters..."

On a side note, the FW book _Massacre_ mentions that the Salamanders are both stronger AND tougher than the average Space Marine.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

hailene said:


> Index Astartes IV:
> 
> "The reflexes of Salamanders space Marines are not as fast as those of Other Chapters..."
> 
> On a side note, the FW book _Massacre_ mentions that the Salamanders are both stronger AND tougher than the average Space Marine.


Good...sounds like a pretty good trade-off as it suits their style of war


----------

